# Sans rire ! 🤔



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

Ce matin j'annonce a un de mes employeurs que je vais faire une formation sur le thème : prendre soin de soit et eviter l'épuisement professionnel. Donc je lui demande d'être parent facilitateur. Je lui explique que l'organisme de formation me rémunère directement. Pas de frais à avancer pour le PE facilitateur. Je lui dit également que ce module de formation se tiendra sur 2 samedis à cheval sur novembre et décembre 2022. Il me demande sur quelle base est rémunérée une heure de formation. Réponse : entre 4.5 et 5 Euro net. Réaction : "a oui quand même c'est bien payé !" 
Heu ... Oui vraiment ? 🥺
 Je lui ai répondu : "C'est vrai que c'est plus que le tarif d'une heure d'accueil pour votre enfant mais à mes yeux dans les deux cas, je ne considère pas cela comme des tarifs bons ou élevés"!.
Non mais sans blague ! encore un qui a  fait l'école du rire mais qui n'a pas décroché son diplôme !  😮‍💨😡


----------



## Perlimpimpine (6 Octobre 2022)

D'autant plus que tu vas la faire le samedi pendant qu'il sera sans doute lui-même en week-end


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

Dommage que pour les  parents employeurs il n'y ai pas une formation obligatoire genre : "Prendre soin de son  son salarié et le respecter. Comment éviter les maladresses". Il aurait appris pas mal de choses je pense ! 
Bon, au moins il a accepté d'être parent employeur facilitateur.


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

J’ai fait cette formation au début de l’année chez moi à distance. Tu verras les tutos sur la relaxation sont supers 🪷


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

Tu devrais demander à ce PE s’il connaît le montant du smic horaire ?


----------



## assmatzam (6 Octobre 2022)

Cest un monde tout de même 
On se forme sur notre temps libre pour ne pas gêner les parents et effectuer notre travail au mieux. 
Ces formations ne sont nullement obligatoire 

Et c'est dans l'intérêt de LEURS ENFANTS et ils trouvent encore le moyen de faire des réflexions 

J'hallucine un peu plus chaque jour de ce manque de savoir vivre 

Et Mr trouve que 4,50€ d'indemnisation c'est bien payé 
Mais il a fait l'école du rire celui là


----------



## incognito (6 Octobre 2022)

c'est pour ça que je fais mes formations en semaine !!!

les parents le savent dès la signature du contrat, sont bien prévenus en amont et c'est comme ça !

ils se forment les we eux ?? non
ben moi non plus


----------



## bidulle (6 Octobre 2022)

non mais il est sérieux ???


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

Idem, hors de question de prendre sur mon temps libre pour faire de la formation continue, après des semaines déjà bien chargées. Je fais à mon rythme pendant la sieste des enfants. J’ai trouvé un très bon organisme à distance. J’ai fait 3 formations cette année !


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

Cela ne me gène pas quelques samedi par an. Je termine à 19h le soir et je n'ai pas toujours envie de penser encore "travail" même de chez moi devant mon PC. Ce sera mes deux seuls samedis en formation cette année. 
Autrement j'ai fait une formation en distantiel en soirée en début d'année, une formation contrat de travail et nouvelle convention collective en soirée et suivi une conférence en présentiel sur le sommeil. C'est tout pour cette année. Donc 4 formations cette année. Et là, 
 je souhaite la faire sur 2 samedis. Une collègue que j'apprécie sera présente et c'est à un quart d'heure de route de chez moi. Et mon mari entrepreneur sera sur des salons sur ces deux dates. Donc ça tombe bien.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

Rien à dire, tellement navrant. Pauvre homme.


----------



## Titine15 (6 Octobre 2022)

Pauvre homme comme dit GeneralMetal


----------



## liline17 (6 Octobre 2022)

demande lui si il pense que c'est 4€ par enfant, car dans ce cas, tu pourrai comprendre sa réaction, mais si il pense que c'est la somme totale, tu veux bien appeler son employeur pour lui dire que sa vision d'un bon salaire est de la moitié d'un SMIC


----------



## Nounic (6 Octobre 2022)

Que dire de plus ... NAVRANT ! 😞


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Franchement faire ces formations la semaine … et ça leur ferait du bien, d’ailleurs comme eux EN SEMAINE !


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Alors moi ce matin … j’arrive comme une fleur à 8h29 … je commence à 8h30 … j’ai été voir ma podologue et on a papoté … voyage … l’Égypte par un intermédiaire super voxxgexxxxx.com

1200€ Par personne pour 15 jours et très luxueux en plein août … le Nil etc etc 

Donc « oh … ça va … j’ai des pieds tous neufs pour travailler 😅 » 

« Bla-bla-bla vous avez raison de bien prendre soin de vous bla-bla-bla « 

J’avais pris un rdv pour ce samedi et comme il est prévu beau temps, je me suis dit que je ne vais pas gaspiller un samedi … pourtant ce n’est pas une formation 🙌


----------



## Petuche (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, Caro35, tu parles d'un très bon organisme de formation... tu peux me dire lequel ? Y en a tellement, qu'on ne sait plus... merci


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

C’est Toccata


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Est ce la formation prendre soin de soi pour prendre soin des autres ! C'est un concept important !si oui viendras tu ici pour en expliquer les grandes lignes.


----------



## incognito (6 Octobre 2022)

mes formations sont en présenciel, j'aime le contact humain
sur ma ville nous sommes un groupe à les faire ensemble et comme nous sommes souvent un bon nombre, la formation peut avoir lieu près de chez nous. Tout bénef !


----------



## Griselda (6 Octobre 2022)

Comme Liline je lui aurais répondu que mon salaire habituel en semaine c'est par enfant et non au total (heureusement!) donc non 4.50€/h en tout pour partir en formation en dehors de son temps de travail qui plus est ce n'est vraiment pas cher payé, c'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que BEAUCOUP d'AM choisissent de partir en formation en semaine et non le samedi (histoire qu'il comprenne que tu lui fais une fleur à lui et aux autres PE) et que non partir en formation ainsi ne permet pas du tout de gagner de l'argent, pas à ce prix là.

La formation "prendre soin de soi pour mieux prendre soin des autres" est *très très bien*.

Honnêtement, je l'avais faites sans conviction particulière sur ce sujet, ne me sentant pas spécialement au bout du rouleau (mais faut il attendre pour en prendre conscience?). 
Un peu déstabilisée aussi de, pour la première fois, faire une formation qui me concernait moi avant tout et non les enfants accueillis ou leur Parent. C'est dire qu'il y avait bien du chemin à faire, que cette formation m'était plus destinée que je ne l'aurais pensé.
Formation très agréable à faire en présentielle, à la maison en distanciel je craindrais de ne pas m'y plonger complètement avec le risque d'être toujours sur le qui vive qu'on ait besoin de moi. La faire en dehors de chez soi me semble un bon gage de s'accorder ce temps rien que pour soi. Sur le moment j'ai trouvé la formation sympa mais sans y percevoir une révolution de dingue dans ma vie.
Il m'a fallut plusieurs mois avant de me rendre compte qu'en la digérant elle m'avait bien plus apportée que je ne l'aurais pensé.


----------



## zabeth 1 (6 Octobre 2022)

il y a des gens qui sont graves.
Ce n'est pas lui qui vous paie, c'est le samedi, et c'est pour vous perfectionner. Pourquoi faire des remarques aussi désobligeantes ?
Au moins il a accepté d'être parent employeur facilitateur mais c'est bien triste, en effet.


----------



## liline17 (6 Octobre 2022)

je vais aller me renseigner sur cette formation, tu l'as très bien vendue Griselda


----------



## Laurence5 (6 Octobre 2022)

Alors pour moi dans ma région 91, toutes formations proposées sont le week-end ou le soir en semaine  après notre journée de travail.
Honnêtement, mes soirées et week-end je les consacre a autre chose et à ma vie privé par exemple.
Sa commence sérieusement à me gonfler toute cette mascarade.
sous prétexte que nous sommes juste assistante maternelle comme certains(e) le disent...bah qu' ils gère eux même leur enfants dans ces cas là et on en reparle dans 6 mois mdr!!!! quand on voient que certains parents laisse leur enfants en garde car ils ne gèrent pas leurs chers chérubins sa me fait bien rire .
Heureusement pour moi en ce moment j'ai des PE GENIAUX....
Malgré  tout je reste sur mon opinion que toutes formations devraient ce déroulées sur notre tant de travail comme tout employer lambda.
Voila mon pt coup de gueule, sincèrement désolée je reste assez discrète même si je vous suis régulièrement, mais ces 2 derniers jours sont assez difficile pour moi.........décès de mon frère 😭😭


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

@Laurence5 une des missions de ton rpe est de proposer aux ams de la commune des formations, quand ça ne bouge pas, on sollicite les copines, et ont demande le catalogue par ex IPEria et on demande des formations sur temps de travail. 
Il n'y a pas de raisons que ce soit impossible.


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

Bon courage Laurence5. Toutes mes condoléances. 
On trouve des formations en semaine sur le temps de travail, en soirée, les samedis, en distantiel ou non ... Chacun peut trouver son bonheur et choisir ce qui lui convient le mieux. 
Ces formations ne sont pas obligatoires de plus.
J'en suis pour moi même avant tout. C'est presque toujours très enrichissant et j'y fais de belles rencontres.


----------



## Griselda (6 Octobre 2022)

Toutes mes condoléances Laurence5.

Tu as raison sur le fait qu'il n'ets pas normal de faire des formations en dehors de son temps de travail et que ce soit si mal payé alors.

Plus les AMs réclameront des formations en semaines et plus il y en aura de proposées en semaine et moins ce sera compliqué de faire entendre aux PE que oui leur AM s'en va en formation et doivent la remplacer ce jour là.

Tu peux:
- demander à ton RPE de faire un sondage pour savoir qui voudrait partir en formation en semaine: si vous êtes au moins 6 sur le même thème une session sera ouverte
- va voir sur Iperia s'il y a des propositions où tu pourrais te greffer même si ce n'est pas ton RPE qui l'organise tu as le droit quand même.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

Toutes mes condoléances Laurence,  courage à toi et tes proches.


----------



## Laurence5 (6 Octobre 2022)

merci les filles, votre sollicitude me touche bcp....
Apres comme je le disais notre rpe nous propose que des formations en présentiel le soir après notre travail ou le week-end  dans une commune au alentour ou voir très loin...ou alors depuis chez nous mais tjrs pareil le soir ou le week-end..
Je vous avoue que par chez nous on nous met la pression pour suivre des formations, mais moi ma décision est prise ce sera sur mon temps de travail ou rien il n'y a pas de raison. Pourquoi  serions nous différentes de tous?
SA m'énerve


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

Laurence5. Cela existe aussi dans les entreprises. Un de mes fils est convoqué à des séminaires de travail sur certains weekends. Ça lui est encore arrivé début septembre. C'est organisé en dehors des locaux de l'entreprise. Également, il doit se déplacer sur des salons organisés ... le samedi ! Bon, il n'est pas payé 4/5 Euro de l'heure pour ce faire j'en conviens !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

C'est la posture de ton RPE, à vous ams de vous imposer en demandant, des formations sur temps d'accueil.
Iperia le fait, cet organisme délègue aussi les formations,  donc c'est faisable.

Ou bien la majorité des ams de ta commune préfère les formations hors temps d'accueil car rémunération supplémentaire ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Inutile de t'énerver Laurence si le moment des formations ne te convient pas, tu ne les fais pas et puis c'est tout! On peut très bien faire le travail sans suivre des formations ! 
Par contre tu peux exprimer ton avis sur ce forum ! Et sincères condoléances ! Courage a ta famille.


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Octobre 2022)

Sincères condoléances Laurence je compatis ... par contre les formations ne sont pas obligatoires mais il est vrai qu'a choisir mieux vaut les faire sur le temps de travail mais c'est assez contraignant ! j'ai fait les gestes de premier secours un samedi je crois me rappeler que j'avais payé quelque chose !


----------



## Titine15 (6 Octobre 2022)

Routes mes condoléances Laurence, j'ai perdu ma sœur il y a 1 an et demi et c'est très douloureux encore maintenant 
Pour les formations je les fais en distanciel et ce me va comme ça. Effectivement la formation sur prendre soin de soi pourrais m'intéresser. On me l'a proposé mais pas bien vendu à vrai dire.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Griselda (6 Octobre 2022)

Je confirme que la formation "prendre soin de soi pour mieux prendre soin des autres" est beaucoup mieux que ce qu'elle annonce, je la recommande.

Ensuite Oui Angele tu as raison si tu as été en formation PSC1 (premier secours) sans passer par ton droit à la formation, c'est possible avec les pompiers et autres asso', cette formation est alors payante et aux frais des stagiaires. Voilà pourquoi s'il faut faire une formation, une seule, celle ci est non seulement TRES utile mais en prime en passant par ton droit à la formation ce n'est pas toi qui la paie mais bien les Agefos (le fond de formation) en plus de tes heures de formation qui te seront payées.

Oui la pression est de plus en plus grande pour que les AMs partent en formation, il n'y a pas que des mauvaises raisons, il y a surtout des mauvaises façons de s'y prendre. Avant de vouloir les rendre obligatoires (même si pour l'instant ce n'est que pour le 1er renouvellement) alors faudrait il les rendre obligatoire *en temps d'accueil *avec mode d'accueil pour remplacer les AMs organisé par les CD. 
Il y a fort longtemps j'avais rencontré une collègue d'Alsace qui racontait que lors de sa formation initiale obligatoire les AMs étaient convoquées dans des locaux du CD où une crèche accueillait les enfants accueillis par les AMs, ainsi les PE n'avaient aucun souci en lien avec la formation de leur AM. Génial!
Alors qu'ici, en Gironde, chaque famille devait se débrouiller à trouver une remplaçante, la payer en plus de son AM puis pouvait demander un remboursement des frais de la remplaçante mais avec un taux horaire très bas et même hors convention (scandaleux!). J'ai à l'époque encouragé mes PE à s'insurger pour obtenir un remboursement complet mais aucun n'a eut envie de se battre avec ça... Dommage car pourtant il ne fait aucun doute que le CD faisait déjà pas mal d'économie car un PE sur 2 au moins trouvait une solution "gratuite" (grand parent par ex) mais voilà bien une situation qui peut créer des litiges, des tensions avec les AMs. heureusement pour moi ça n'avait pas été le cas car j'avais des PE formidables.


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Octobre 2022)

Griselda j'ai voulu renouveler cette formation un samedi mais la date ayant changée je n'ai pu m'y rendre c'était inscription avec le RAM ... je n'ai jamais renouvelé ma demande dommage car celle-ci est utile et elle m'a d'ailleurs servie !!!


----------



## Griselda (6 Octobre 2022)

La formation premier secours dure normalement 2 à 3 journées puis une seule journée A CONDITION de la renouveler dans les 2 ans, si on laisse passer la date on estime qu'il faut refaire la formation en entier: logique nous ne nous entraînons pas tous les jours aux gestes de secours car HEUREUSEMENT dans notre métier on n'en n'a pas tout les jours besoin (ouf!).
Mais oui je peux dénombrer déjà plusieurs cas personnels, au travail ou pas et oui cette formation devrait être faite par tout le monde, pas que les AMs, loin de là.
Pour moi elle a été comme un phare dans la nuit en particulier quand j'ai retrouvé mon Mari inconscient, en attendant les secours, être capable de faire ce qu'il faut alors que l'angoisse est à son paroxysme...


----------

